# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Official Bourbon thread

## 89coupe

Figure we should have an official bourbon thread since so many on here enjoy a good bourbon.

My current stash.



- - - Updated - - -

Eagle Rare can be had at Highlander liquor store for $55 with a corporate discount.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Alas, I am a mere South of Dunbow peasant and do not get Corp discount.

----------


## 89coupe

> Alas, I am a mere South of Dunbow peasant and do not get Corp discount.



I’m sure if you asked they would give you the discount.

----------


## Brent.ff

What’s this about highlander and a corporate discount?!

----------


## roopi

Where's the Pappy? Reading Pappyland right now and it a decent read.

I don't care for the Woodford and would take Knob Creek over it. Michters is good stuff though.

----------


## OTown

I love Makers Mark, mostly use it for old fashioned's but great on its own. Ive been looking at the Eagle Rare, any recommendations for places/price?

----------


## 89coupe

Picked this up tonight to celebrate another deal.

----------


## roopi

Its a good one worth a try

----------


## OTown

Anyone have this one?



Pretty damn decent!

https://www.esquire.com/food-drink/d...ory-interview/

----------


## skandalouz_08

> Its a good one worth a try



That's one of my faves. Always have a bottle laying around for a night cap.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I've been through a few bottles of Legent. It's a pretty good daily driver for $50.

----------


## SKR

> Its a good one worth a try






> That's one of my faves. Always have a bottle laying around for a night cap.



I've got a jug of that too. It's been a while since I had any of it, but I like it.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Its a good one worth a try



Yup this one is a winner, and was $10 off at Sobeys last week. Really really good.

----------


## KRyn

.

----------


## Impreza

Drinking a bunch of Old Forester 1920 lately. Really good stuff. Also can't go wrong with Wild Turkey Rare Breed for the price.

----------


## roopi

> Fine, you have all convinced me to go and buy a bottle. Will report my findings soon.



$45 at Highlander this week:

https://highlanderwine.com/product/b...bourbon-750ml/

----------


## OTown

> $45 at Highlander this week:
> 
> https://highlanderwine.com/product/b...bourbon-750ml/



Thx for the heads up! Got one of those and a Buffalo trace (also on sale) for 80$ total. Not too shabby.

----------


## gqmw

Some good ones - I really like Jeffersons. 

Surprised nobody has mentioned Blantons.

----------


## 89coupe

> Anyone have this one?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty damn decent!
> 
> https://www.esquire.com/food-drink/d...ory-interview/




I had a bottle, quite enjoyed it.

----------


## schurchill39

I think I am going to have to disagree with you guys on the Legent. The flavor is overpowered by the alcohol burn you get from young spirits. Usually with spirits like this you can mellow them out with a bit of water but I haven't found that to be the case with Legent. I'd rate it slightly better than Woodford's Double Oaked which is swill. 

I think my favorite all around bourbon is Eagle Rare. You can find it for $60-$80 and its got a phenomenal flavor profile that fits almost any situation, if I had to pick only one bottle to drink this would be it. Hudson's Baby Bourbon was my second favorite but it's been hard to find lately. 

Basil Hayden is a good introductory bourbon for someone who thinks they want to get into it but not sure or maybe are used to mixing their whisky. I find it sweeter with a smooth simple flavor profile. It makes a great gift.

Out of the ~10+ bottles I currently have on the go I think the Garrison Brother's is my current favorite, its definitely on the more expensive end for bourbons but totally worth it IMO. Any Texas based bourbon seems (to me) to have almost a sour mash undertone to it which adds a really nice robust mouth feel. TX Texas Straight Bourbon Whiskey is another one that would fit into that category but it definitely needs an ice cube to mellow it out and really bring out the flavor.

Like how Bob McKenzie is a wine glass snob, I'm a bit of a Whisky tumbler snob. I've got a few of the Norlan Glass tumblers that make the experience so much better. If you want to treat yourself I highly recommend picking up the Rauk Heavy Tumbler. I've got a set of the Valid (black) whisky glasses too as a back up but the heavy tumbler is where its at.

----------


## Impreza

> Some good ones - I really like Jeffersons. 
> 
> Surprised nobody has mentioned Blantons.



Big fan of Blanton's. Blantons gold is hard to match for that price!

----------


## roopi

I'm a fan of Koval and great price at 54% off: https://www.willowpark.net/products/...bourbon-805907

----------


## schurchill39

> I'm a fan of Koval and great price at 54% off: https://www.willowpark.net/products/...bourbon-805907



I like those notes they have listed for it. I'll have to make a trip on Monday to pick up a bottle.

----------


## Brent.ff

They were out in store late afternoon yesterday

----------


## 89coupe

Picked this up today 

...oops wrong thread

----------


## 89coupe

Picked this up today

----------


## dirtsniffer

Picked up 750ml of makers mark, on sale for $30 at coop.

Anyone try the costco bourbon?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like makers Mark.

----------


## skandalouz_08

> Picked up 750ml of makers mark, on sale for $30 at coop.
> 
> Anyone try the costco bourbon?



Haven't tried the Costco bourbon but I have tried the Co-op brand bourbon and it was decent for mixed drinks or with soda,etc.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Costco bourbon only available in the states

----------


## 89coupe

Picked this up today.

----------


## roopi

Solid buy. I tried it a few weeks ago as well.

----------


## 89coupe

> Solid buy. I tried it a few weeks ago as well.



Any good? I bought it simply because of the name haha

----------


## KRyn

.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Picked this up today.



Where did you get it? It's been on my want to try list for a while.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Coupe has small hands

----------


## 89coupe

> Where did you get it? It's been on my want to try list for a while.



Highlander Wine & Spirits

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Please recommend me a $150-$200 bottle of bourbon and a place it can be bought at.

#CheapGift
Joke about blowing dudes. Etc.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Most bourbon's are way cheaper than that, but I'm curious to see what suggestions come from this.

----------


## tirebob

> Most bourbon's are way cheaper than that, but I'm curious to see what suggestions come from this.



Most shitty bourbons...  :ROFL!:  I am just messin' with ya!

----------


## punguuu

Little Book Chapter 3 for $149 at Kensington Wine Market but probably could find it cheaper at Coop if they still have leftover stock
New Riff Single Barrel Rye for $110 is fantastic

Bourbon priced in that range generally isn't really better. More so craft/small batch distiller pricing high to attract people that think higher$ = better.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I went out of my way looking for an expensive bourbon for a buddy's wedding, and most of the bottles were in the 50-120 range.
Except for small batch/limited stuff.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Ok but you couldn't buy the lid from an empty bottle of Pappy Van Winkles for $200 so it's not like the expensive shit doesn't exist.

----------


## Euro_Trash

Big fan of Orphan Barrel. Bookers, Michters also really good.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Orphan Barrel is great. Colonel EH Taylor is a personal fav, but good luck finding any right now.

----------


## punguuu

EH Taylor Small batch pops up on the shelf at Wine and Beyond from time to time. Also see it on craft cellar's site at least once a month.

Hard to purchase but not nearly as impossible as some of the unicorns.

----------


## 89coupe

Current bourbons I have, my favourite is probably Michters

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> Please recommend me a $150-$200 bottle of bourbon and a place it can be bought at.
> 
> #CheapGift
> Joke about blowing dudes. Etc.



Michters 10yr or Waller Reserve. Price will work, but they are very hard to find. Best bet is Craft Cellars or Zyn

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Thanks everyone! I like the idea of Little Book so I'll see if Willow Park Spirits has that or something similar. I expect they will. Barring that, I might be in Kensington this weekend.

Recall it's a gift so even when higher $/mL doesn't mean shit, it's still a great gift to help someone find that out without blowing their own money.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

I like this one. Tried a different bottle that was really strong. This one is much better.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Michter’s 10yr or Waller Reserve. Price will work, but they are very hard to find. Best bet is Craft Cellars or Zyn



Craft has the 10yo and its a great gift, but a bit over $250 now

----------


## schurchill39

I really like the Garrison Brother's Texas Bourbon. It can be had for $140-160 ish at Willowpark. I like to have a bottle on hand for special occasions.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Acquired.

----------


## SKR

> Acquired.



1. Why is it on the floor?
2. Do you mix it with Coke?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> 1. Why is it on the floor?
> 2. Do you mix it with Coke?



It's not photogenic due to its silly packaging.
I'm hoping to get some when I present it as a gift.
You know damn well what to do with that statement.

I am surprised and disappointed that it's a Jim Beam product now that I read the fine print on the labeling. But whatever - I really find the idea of premium Rye and premium Bourbon a bit silly, so time will tell. My mind isn't closed to the concept.
It's strong as bawls though! Something like 63% boozahol

----------


## ExtraSlow

All those scotches are owned by the big brands too. It's all "a bit silly" for every kind of booze.

----------


## punguuu

Well you can call it a Suntory product seeing how Suntory bought Beam. 

It's high ABV but doesn't drink like it. Elijah Craig Barrel Strength while flavor is good, burns like eating a carolina reaper.

----------


## cherpintow

Ordered this from Willow Park Wine & Spirits as a Christmas gift to myself. I figure it's a good opportunity to try a bunch of different bourbons without having to buy the whole bottle each time.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nice.

----------


## OTown

Wow that looks expensive but hella awesome!!

----------


## msommers

> Ordered this from Willow Park Wine & Spirits as a Christmas gift to myself. I figure it's a good opportunity to try a bunch of different bourbons without having to buy the whole bottle each time.
> 
> Attachment 102967



How much we talking? Cuz that sounds amazing

----------


## davidI

> How much we talking? Cuz that sounds amazing



$200

https://www.willowpark.net/collectio...rbnadvent2021#

----------


## roopi

> Ordered this from Willow Park Wine & Spirits as a Christmas gift to myself. I figure it's a good opportunity to try a bunch of different bourbons without having to buy the whole bottle each time.
> 
> Attachment 102967



I was going to order this but hesitant. Do you have a list of the bourbons included?

----------


## mr2mike

What we should do is get a group together.
Small taster bottles and everyone contributes to the tasting cause.
But I know some cheap f*cks will taint it with Johnnie Walker Red.

----------


## davidI

> What we should do is get a group together.
> Small taster bottles and everyone contributes to the tasting cause.
> But I know some cheap f*cks will taint it with Johnnie Walker Red.



In my club of ~22 guys we each pitch 12£ and have 265£ to work with each month for 3 bottles. One person is nominated to organize and they do a presentation and present the bottles so our first taste of each is blind.

----------


## mr2mike

Fun!

----------


## cherpintow

> I was going to order this but hesitant. Do you have a list of the bourbons included?



Here is the list of bourbon's included for those curious, also I should add the samples are 50ml or 1.7oz, so not a lot.

Blanton’s Original
Russell’s Reserve 10 year
Elijah Craig Small Batch
Wild Turkey Kentucky Straight Bourbon
Booker’s Bourbon No 2021 – 01 “Donohoe’s Batch”
Garrison Brothers Small Batch
Michter’s US*1 Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whiskey
Woodford Reserve 
Koval Single Barrel 
Wild Turkey Longbranch
Four Roses Kentucky Straight Bourbon
I.W. Harper
Woodford Reserve Willow Park Personal Barrel
Bulleit Barrel Strength
Jim Beam Black Triple Aged
Basil Hayden’s Kentucky Straight
Makers Mark Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whiskey
Yellowstone Select Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whiskey
Bullleit Bourbon Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whiskey
Angel’s Envy Bourbon
1792 Bottled in Bond Willow Park Barrel
Old Grand Dad Bourbon
Knob Creek Kentucky Straight Bourbon
291 Colorado Bourbon Whiskey Small Batch

----------


## OTown

That's not a bad list! Lots of good stuff in there

----------


## 89coupe

Picked this up today

----------


## roopi

You will enjoy the 1920. Hope you didn't pay too much for it. I've seen it range from $60 - $90.

- - - Updated - - -




> Here is the list of bourbon's included for those curious, also I should add the samples are 50ml or 1.7oz, so not a lot.
> 
> Blanton’s Original
> Russell’s Reserve 10 year
> Elijah Craig Small Batch
> Wild Turkey Kentucky Straight Bourbon
> Booker’s Bourbon No 2021 – 01 “Donohoe’s Batch”
> Garrison Brothers Small Batch
> Michter’s US*1 Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whiskey
> ...



Thanks for sharing this. Glad I passed on this as there isn't much in there that I haven't tried. Was hoping there was going to be 1 or 2 of the more hard to come by bourbons.

----------


## punguuu

I don't think I have ever seen Willow Park sell any allocated items. I figure they just save them for friends or high dollar customers.

I do think the Booker's Bourbon is mislabeled in the sample box because I've talked to a Beam rep and he had said we don't get the 01 02 03 04 batches. In Canada, we only get the 01E which could be anything. 

The 1920 is great and rumors is that 1910 will be available in Canada next spring.

----------


## punguuu

For anyone that wants a EH Taylor Small Batch, craft cellars has it in stock right now Dec 14, 2021 at 10:11AM

**Sold Out**

----------


## KRyn

.

----------


## schurchill39

EH Taylor is definitely up on my list of delicious Bourbons. Totally worth it if you can find it.

----------


## bjstare

It sold out less than 3 min after that post. I was on the website by 10:14 and there was none left haha

----------


## cyra1ax

Shot in the dark, but anyone have a lead on Stagg Jr? Liquor Connect shows a bunch of places that have ordered it recently, but its not exactly accurate.

----------


## roopi

Never seen a Stagg on the shelf in Calgary.

----------


## punguuu

In retrospec, I should have bought one EH and let whoever wanted it to pick it up. I'll do that next time.

The only time I've seen Stagg Jr is lottery. I doubt it will ever be on a shelf.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I haven't seen stagg jr in years on the shelf, but I still have a bottle of George T Stagg unopened.

----------


## cyra1ax

Hmm, thanks for the notes everyone! Figured there was a pretty slim chance anyways.

----------


## 89coupe

Go to World of Whiskey, they can order you anything if it’s available.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Hmm, thanks for the notes everyone! Figured there was a pretty slim chance anyways.



Call around. I just scored myself the last bottle at one of the co-ops by doing so. They don't put them out anymore, because they move so fast. World of whiskey might be able to pull some in from other stores, depending on how much volume the store itself has.

----------


## cyra1ax

Roger that, was planning on going there on Wednesday anyways.

----------


## punguuu

EH Taylor Small batch in stock again at craft cellars 12/21/2021 8:51am

**Sold out** I managed to put an order in so if someone wants it, let me know.

----------


## roopi

> EH Taylor Small batch in stock again at craft cellars 12/21/2021 8:51am
> 
> **Sold out** I managed to put an order in so if someone wants it, let me know.



If you don't want it I'll take it. I've killed a bottle before but wouldn't mind another. But also if someone else wants it that hasn't had it I'm willing to pass.

----------


## punguuu

All yours roopi, I haven't gotten the ready to pickup email from craft cellar yet.

PM me your number and we can meet at craft cellar

----------


## OTown

I've delved back into the Basil Hayden. Pretty damn tasty.

----------


## cherpintow

> EH Taylor Small batch in stock again at craft cellars 12/21/2021 8:51am
> 
> **Sold out** I managed to put an order in so if someone wants it, let me know.



Do you have an alert setup for this or do you just happen to check the website?

----------


## punguuu

I just randomly check in the morning and sometimes I get lucky. Only with the Eh Taylor though since I don't see anything else.

----------


## KRyn

.

----------


## punguuu

I'm sure we all go on bourbon hunt and get disappointed when things goes out of stock. 
I still have half a bottle of the EH Taylor and I know its a harder to get bottle so I'm just trying to build bourbon karma for the unicorn.

----------


## roopi

> All yours roopi, I haven't gotten the ready to pickup email from craft cellar yet.
> 
> PM me your number and we can meet at craft cellar



Thanks but 
@KRyn
 can have it. I have a lot of bottles on the go now so it wouldn't be opened by me for a while.

----------


## punguuu

KRyn PM with your number, craft cellar emailed me the order is good for pick up now.

----------


## punguuu

> I've delved back into the Basil Hayden. Pretty damn tasty.



Should try Old Granddad Bonded then, its the same mashbill but 100 proof instead of the usual 80 proof for Basil

----------


## 89coupe

Gonna have some of this tonight

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I finished off my bottle of Larceny so fast, I really enjoyed it. I need to grab another.

----------


## roopi

@89coupe
 where did you find the barrel proof?

----------


## 89coupe

> @89coupe
>  where did you find the barrel proof?



It came from Willow Park Wines & Spirits

----------


## davidI

Gifts to myself for a successful Dry January. Overpaid for the Rare Breed (44) but it's been difficult to find and was partially offset by finding the EW for 50% off at 8.50.

Going to try and stay dry a little longer so reviews will need to wait... Hopefully more gifts coming to the Scotch thread soon!

----------


## 89coupe

Dipping into this tonight

----------


## OTown

Had some Elija Craig (Small Batch) tonight. A bit simple but pretty decent!

----------


## tirebob

> Had some Elija Craig (Small Batch) tonight. A bit simple but pretty decent!



I find most Bourbon to be that way. That doesn't mean bad, but I just find it very lacking in overall complexity.

----------


## 89coupe

> I find most Bourbon to be that way. That doesn't mean bad, but I just find it very lacking in overall complexity.



I’m the opposite, I find bourbons more complex than Scotch, more flavour, more enjoyable. 

Haha

----------


## 89coupe

Picked this up.

----------


## msommers

Working in Nevada and came across this. Wow! Impressed.

----------


## davidI

> I’m the opposite, I find bourbons more complex than Scotch, more flavour, more enjoyable. 
> 
> Haha



I'd say more mouthfeel for sure and probably more flavour due to the sweetness but I agree with Bob re: complexity.

The whisky fits the stereotypes. Americans are big, brash, fat and in your face whereas Scots are humble, subtle, thin, but can still pack a punch.

----------


## 89coupe

Picked this up today.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Knob Creek and sprite bitches.

----------


## 89coupe

> Knob Creek and sprite bitches.




Is that a small town thing?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm a something and anything kind of guy. That's a low class thing. I like to counteract some of the classy dudes in this liquor sub-forum.

----------


## mr2mike

Hand towel looks like it's been washed too and not brand new. 
Student life.

----------


## 89coupe

Can anyone give me a recommendation for a collectable bottle of bourbon? I want to get a client something really special.

Budget between $500-1000

----------


## schurchill39

> Can anyone give me a recommendation for a collectable bottle of bourbon? I want to get a client something really special.
> 
> Budget between $500-1000



I don't think I've ever even seen a bottle of bourbon for more than $250 Canadian. Thats like Scotch pricing you're looking at.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Just buy me a case of cheaper bourbon.

----------


## 89coupe

> I don't think I've ever even seen a bottle of bourbon for more than $250 Canadian. Thats like Scotch pricing you're looking at.



This guy is a collector, I know there are some very expensive bottles out there, I just want to make sure I’m getting him something good & fairly rare or hard to get.

For example look up Pappy Van Winkle's 15 Year Family Reserve

I just have no idea if something like that is good or not.

----------


## killramos

If you want to set money on fire pappy is a great way to do that

----------


## roopi

Basically any bourbon over $250.00 is secondary market prices. The PVW doesn't cost much at retail but you aren't finding those at retail anywhere. It's a good bourbon but prices are inflated. As a collector he would definitely appreciate it if you got him one or any of the following Stagg JR, George T Stagg, PVW, Elmer T Lee, WLW, EHT (not small/single), or Weller (CYPB). Keep in mind none of these bottles are that expensive at retail but getting one is not easy so should be appreciated. 

If you want an expensive bourbon to show you spent some money get the following. It's not that great and it's hard to come by though:
https://craftcellars.ca/product/barr...oak-56-77-abv/

----------


## 89coupe

> If you want to set money on fire pappy is a great way to do that



No, I just want something collectable but still good quality.

----------


## davidI

> This guy is a collector, I know there are some very expensive bottles out there, I just want to make sure I’m getting him something good & fairly rare or hard to get.
> 
> For example look up Pappy Van Winkle's 15 Year Family Reserve
> 
> I just have no idea if something like that is good or not.



Have you seen the Netflix thing about all the stolen Pappy? I think it was called the Heist or something like that.

----------


## killramos

> No, I just want something collectable but still good quality.



Pappy is a great bourbon. Not bad quality at all.

Is it 20x better than a $50 bourbon? No

----------


## 89coupe

> Pappy is a great bourbon. Not bad quality at all.
> 
> Is it 20x better than a $50 bourbon? No



Just looking for something collectable, not common.

----------


## KRyn

> No, I just want something collectable but still good quality.



Pappy 15 meets your requirements. Any Bourbon drinker would be thrilled to have a bottle in their collection.

----------


## 89coupe

Got off the phone with World of Whiskey, apparently anything remotely collectable immediately gets put into a lottery and is sold within that day. 

Brutal. They put a bottle of something for me on hold, apparently a limited supply, specific to their store, going to pick it up.

Not sure what it is, will post once I have it.

----------


## roopi

Sounds like a private selection and not that collectible.

----------


## 89coupe

> Sounds like a private selection and not that collectible.



Probably

----------


## mr2mike

This says it's collectible.

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/184039478680

----------


## davidI

> Probably



I'd honestly just pick up a few limited releases or even regular releases that rate highly and sit on them for 30 years.

All of the shit that's super popular at the moment (Blanton's, Eagle Rare, Pappy, etc.) is unlikely to be as popular or as valuable in a decade. Get something like a Kentucky Spirit Warehouse E or some highly regarded single barrel recipes from Four Roses or even just take a gamble on some of the newer distillery releases and wait for a long time. Or, look into buying a cask. I don't know how it works in the US with Bourbons but I've participated in a cask purchases for Linkwood new make and it has supposedly increased in value by 40% already (sign of the boom times).

The whisky world is in boom times and I honestly don't see much expected return a decade from now on current secondary prices.

Edit: Sorry, just saw your original post that it was for a client. In that case, Pappy, George T. Stagg, EH Taylor Barrel Proof, etc. would probably be the most "trending".

https://thebourbonculture.com/whiske...-2021-edition/

2nd Edit: Can't find shit available in Calgary right now - sorry!

----------


## 89coupe

> I'd honestly just pick up a few limited releases or even regular releases that rate highly and sit on them for 30 years.
> 
> All of the shit that's super popular at the moment (Blanton's, Eagle Rare, Pappy, etc.) is unlikely to be as popular or as valuable in a decade. Get something like a Kentucky Spirit Warehouse E or some highly regarded single barrel recipes from Four Roses or even just take a gamble on some of the newer distillery releases and wait for a long time. Or, look into buying a cask. I don't know how it works in the US with Bourbons but I've participated in a cask purchases for Linkwood new make and it has supposedly increased in value by 40% already (sign of the boom times).
> 
> The whisky world is in boom times and I honestly don't see much expected return a decade from now on current secondary prices.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, just saw your original post that it was for a client. In that case, Pappy, George T. Stagg, EH Taylor Barrel Proof, etc. would probably be the most "trending".
> 
> https://thebourbonculture.com/whiske...-2021-edition/



Thanks for info  :thumbs up:

----------


## 89coupe

Apparently the Blantons is a collector edition. One per customer, convinced them to give 2. Haha

----------


## roopi

It's not a collectors edition. It's the regular edition and I hope you didn't pay too much. The Blanton's gold is a bit more rare but again not a collectors.

----------


## 89coupe

> It's not a collectors edition. It's the regular edition and I hope you didn't pay too much. The Blanton's gold is a bit more rare but again not a collectors.



They said it was a special order only for their store, something to do with the boxing or something, who knows. Limited one per customer.

----------


## punguuu

Liquor stores are really blurring what is limited and what isn't. Before we know it, Wellers Special Reserve will be a lottery item

----------


## roopi

> Liquor stores are really blurring what is limited and what isn't. Before we know it, Wellers Special Reserve will be a lottery item



 :ROFL!:  Can't believe people pay premiums for some of this stuff. If anyone want Weller SR it's usually at liquor depot. Don't forget to pickup some coke for mix.

----------


## 89coupe

> Can't believe people pay premiums for some of this stuff. If anyone want Weller SR it's usually at liquor depot. Don't forget to pickup some coke for mix.



This particular batch I bought is from a single barrel. It comes with a special bag and the number of the barrel it came from.

They called it a COOP limited barrel batch. All the bottles came from a single barrel.

----------


## roopi

Ok so a private selection. The the number/dump date on the bottle is on all Blanton's bottles FYI. Anyways hopefully it's a good pick. If you get into one of them let us know.

----------


## 89coupe

> Ok so a private selection. The the number/dump date on the bottle is on all Blanton's bottles FYI. Anyways hopefully it's a good pick. If you get into one of them let us know.




Yeh I know they, they just happen to buy an entire barrel.

----------


## killramos

> Liquor stores are really blurring what is limited and what isn't. Before we know it, Wellers Special Reserve will be a lottery item



Marketing is particularly effective on those who crave artificial scarcity

----------


## ExtraSlow

Scotch guys are gonna be mad you said that.

----------


## killramos

> Scotch guys are gonna be mad you said that.



While I enjoy variety my whiskey collection is relatively unpretentious. Several of them are bourbon, so relevant?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'd honestly just pick up a few limited releases or even regular releases that rate highly and sit on them for 30 years.
> 
> All of the shit that's super popular at the moment (Blanton's, Eagle Rare, Pappy, etc.) is unlikely to be as popular or as valuable in a decade. Get something like a Kentucky Spirit Warehouse E or some highly regarded single barrel recipes from Four Roses or even just take a gamble on some of the newer distillery releases and wait for a long time. Or, look into buying a cask. I don't know how it works in the US with Bourbons but I've participated in a cask purchases for Linkwood new make and it has supposedly increased in value by 40% already (sign of the boom times).
> 
> The whisky world is in boom times and I honestly don't see much expected return a decade from now on current secondary prices.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, just saw your original post that it was for a client. In that case, Pappy, George T. Stagg, EH Taylor Barrel Proof, etc. would probably be the most "trending".
> 
> https://thebourbonculture.com/whiske...-2021-edition/
> ...



Your references to Pappy? I'm pretty sure you have to win a lottery for the honour to even purchase Pappy at highly inflated prices which you would then almost certainly sell off after for 5x-10x.
Its prices are certainly inflated off the charts, but do you really think it's so fickle that it won't be worth anything near that in a decade? I personally doubt it, but I am just a guy and don't really know or care. But it seems to me like the current Ferrari FXX and it's a tough call to say that won't be worth much in a decade.

----------


## davidI

> Your references to Pappy? I'm pretty sure you have to win a lottery for the honour to even purchase Pappy at highly inflated prices which you would then almost certainly sell off after for 5x-10x.
> Its prices are certainly inflated off the charts, but do you really think it's so fickle that it won't be worth anything near that in a decade? I personally doubt it, but I am just a guy and don't really know or care. But it seems to me like the current Ferrari FXX and it's a tough call to say that won't be worth much in a decade.



My reference is current second market or marked-up lottery prices. Yea, there will be some bottles that will appreciate greatly but I expect them to be in the minority and a lot will either just hold or even depreciate in value (CPI adjusted). I actually predict another Whisky Loch in the next decade given the cyclical history of spirit popularity.

Your analogy to a Ferrari FXX is as relevant to whisky as Beanie Babies would be.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Your analogy to a Ferrari FXX is as relevant to whisky as Beanie Babies would be.



 :dunno: 
An FXX is a product that you have to be invited to buy and still pay an extreme price.
This product is part of a market where the products initially depreciate and then some of the products begin to appreciate and then some of them appreciate back to and above their initial price.
This market also experiences cycles of price growth, driven by the demand for luxury items.

It's a long way from the most amazeballs reference in history, but I don't think it's completely irrelevant.


...


Shit - is this the bourbon thread? I don't care. Sorry.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Which bourbon has the beibs been banned from? That's the one you want.

----------


## punguuu

> Yeh I know they, they just happen to buy an entire barrel.



Blanton's is a single barrel bourbon to begin with so unless COOP did a barrel pick, it would be a single barrel anyways. If it was a COOP pick, there would usually be a sticker that says COOP picked it.

----------


## 89coupe

> Blanton's is a single barrel bourbon to begin with so unless COOP did a barrel pick, it would be a single barrel anyways. If it was a COOP pick, there would usually be a sticker that says COOP picked it.




Yes it is a COOP pick.

----------


## suntan

lol at username.

So what's a decent bourbon for old fashions?

----------


## 89coupe

> lol at username.
> 
> So what's a decent bourbon for old fashions?

----------


## punguuu

> lol at username.
> 
> So what's a decent bourbon for old fashions?



Knob creek single barrel is a good one. The higher proof make sure the bourbon flavor doesn't get washed out and it's very sweet if you like your old fashion sweeter.

----------


## killramos

Knob Creek is never a bad choice for mixed drinks

----------


## suntan

Thanks guys. Will get whichever one is cheaper.

----------


## mr2mike

> Thanks guys. Will get whichever one is cheaper.



^^ Found 89coupe's inverted Alt.

My vote would be Buffalo Trace. Solid based for an old fashioned.

----------


## msommers

Woodford, Maker's Mark, Buffalo Trace, Bulleit... All pretty standard choices for Old Fashioneds. A smoking kit really kicks it up a notch!

----------


## davidI

> Woodford, Maker's Mark, Buffalo Trace, Bulleit... All pretty standard choices for Old Fashioneds. A smoking kit really kicks it up a notch!



I'd agree with all of these except for Bulleit. I find their straight bourbon and rye rather shitty for the money (though I will use them in cocktails to finish the bottles - Whiskey Sour being the best use I've found).

I haven't tried the 10 year yet so maybe it's better but in general I'm going to avoid Bulleit in the future. Old Tub, Old Grand Dad, Heaven Hill, Four Roses, etc. are all decently affordable options that would also make a nice Old Fashioned base but Maker's is probably my fav (though also most common amongst bartenders).

----------


## davidI

This doesn't really fit in the Scotch thread or this Bourbon thread but given that Canadian whisky is typically blends rather than malt I'll put it here.

Exploring Canadian Whisky this month. I'll edit this post to report back what I think.



I tried a dram of the Bear Face last night. First few sips I thought it just had that typical Canadian sweet profile but with a heavy woody/acetone note. After letting it aerate a little I started to like it a bit more and could pull out a few more nuances. I won't say I'm a huge fan but for $40 it's not bad either. I don't enjoy it as much as Lot 40 but I am looking forward to trying it again to see what other tasting notes I can draw out of it.

----------


## suntan

> Knob creek single barrel is a good one. The higher proof make sure the bourbon flavor doesn't get washed out and it's very sweet if you like your old fashion sweeter.






> Knob Creek is never a bad choice for mixed drinks



Knob creek ended up being my favourite.

Buffalo Trace was my least favourite.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Knob Creek is what I normally drink at home. Had some Makers Mark 46 on the weekend, I was in no shape to make tasting notes or write a review, but it went down good.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Craft Cellars is having a bourbon sale, RFD thread on it

https://forums.redflagdeals.com/craf...-sale-2572677/

----------


## roopi

That WT Rare Breed is worth it.

----------


## Impreza

> That WT Rare Breed is worth it.



Arguably the best value in cask strength bourbon

----------


## dirtsniffer

Where's the whisk(e)y mega thread?

----------


## bjstare

> That WT Rare Breed is worth it.



I decided to give this a shot, as well as some variety of Michters single cask that was on sale.

Bourbon is so much cheaper than scotch, I might have to switch.

FWIW Basil Hayden Toast was on sale at craft as well, and I found that reasonably tasty.

----------


## 89coupe

> I decided to give this a shot, as well as some variety of Michters single cask that was on sale.
> 
> Bourbon is so much cheaper than scotch, I might have to switch.
> 
> FWIW Basil Hayden Toast was on sale at craft as well, and I found that reasonably tasty.



I prefer bourbons now, only because they taste better haha.

I still like Scotch

----------


## msommers

To aid your adventures:

https://whiskeybon.com/best-bourbons/

----------


## ExtraSlow

I drink Irish Whiskey and Bourbon around the house. Used to drink a lot of rye, but needed a break from that. Fuck the IrnBru bastards and thier silly pricing.

----------


## 89coupe

Picked this up today

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Very inclusive of them Indianaians to package that in Dessert Wine bottles...

----------


## roopi

Good price on this:
https://highlanderwine.com/product/e...-barrel-750ml/

----------


## bjstare

Angels Envy is a better deal there right now.

Cracked open my Wild Turkey Rare Breed last night, it was a pleasant surprise. Excellent for the price.

----------


## 89coupe

Cracked this open tonight

----------


## davidI

> Bourbon is so much cheaper than scotch, I might have to switch.



Opposite here in Spain. Bourbon and Canadian whiskies are super expensive compared to Canada whereas Scotch is much cheaper in Europe.




> I prefer bourbons now, only because they taste better haha.
> 
> I still like Scotch



I typically find bourbons very similar and overly sweet but I will need to explore them more.

I'm only adding to this thread because I landed this JD Bonded for 16 yesterday (32 with 50% store credit at my Supermarket). While not technically a Bourbon (according to JD, anyway), I enjoy a good Sour Mash and the extra proof will kick it up a notch.

----------


## schurchill39

I bought a bottle of Bib & Tucker 6 year before Christmas and finally cracked into it on New Years Eve. It was amazing, this is exactly what I envision the textbook definition of Bourbon is. Its super smooth with a great nose and mouth feel. The website describes the flavour profile as: "leads with a scent of vanilla and sweet hay, accented by sandalwood and mace" and besides the mace, I would say that is pretty bang on. So far this is top 5 Bourbons in my collection

----------


## Euro_Trash

> I bought a bottle of Bib & Tucker 6 year before Christmas and finally cracked into it on New Years Eve. It was amazing, this is exactly what I envision the textbook definition of Bourbon is. Its super smooth with a great nose and mouth feel. The website describes the flavour profile as: "leads with a scent of vanilla and sweet hay, accented by sandalwood and mace" and besides the mace, I would say that is pretty bang on. So far this is top 5 Bourbons in my collection



What are the other top ones in your collection? Starting to build up a nice stash myself and interested in trying some new stuff.

----------


## schurchill39

> What are the other top ones in your collection? Starting to build up a nice stash myself and interested in trying some new stuff.



Eagle Rare is my all-time favorite for sure. I also really really enjoy The Garrison Brothers Small Batch, Hudson's Baby Bourbon (but they don't make it anymore so I guess we can't count it), Wyoming Whiskey's Small Batch or Private Stock Bourbon, and Michter's Straight Bourbon. I've got about 15 different bottles at any given time but you can't go wrong with any of those. 

Honorable mention goes to Blantons (if you can find it), TX Texas Straight Bourbon, and Bull Run Straight Bourbon Whiskey. 

I bought a bottle of Yellow Rose Outlaw Bourbon I am excited to try, and I am told Boulder Spirits out of Colorado makes a pretty good one too.

----------


## msommers

If you guys ever venture to Nevada, bring back a bottle of Two Bitch Bourbon, Eureka Gold. It's like $35USD and absolutely fantastic. Everyone who has tried it laughs at the label and then quickly astounded how good it is. Hell if someone is going back to Nevada I'd happily take another bottle!

Some scotches are easily as smooth and sweet as bourbons. Glenmorangie Extremely Rare quickly comes to mind.

----------

